# Đại lý bán lẻ máy lạnh tủ đứng 3Hp Inverter chính hãng giá rẻ hơn thị trường



## truc096hailongvan (30/1/21)

*So sánh máy lạnh tủ đứng Inverter 3 HP của Daikin hay LG tốt hơn?*

Khi lựa chọn lắp đặt _*máy lạnh tủ đứng*_ Inverter 3Hp, khách hàng hay phân vân không biết nên lựa chọn máy lạnh tủ đứng Inverter 3Hp Daikin hay máy lạnh tủ đứng Inverter 3HP LG, bởi vì cả 2 thương hiệu đều nổi trội và có những ưu điểm riêng không thể ngờ tới.
Và bài viết này, Hải Long Vân sẽ so sánh cả 2 thương hiệu này để giúp các bạn dễ  đưa ra quyết định hơn nhé!

***Tham khảo thêm:
- *Thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng chuyên nghiệp, giá rẻ nhất*
- *Máy lạnh 10 ngựa - Hải Long Vân*






Daikin là một tập đoàn đến từ Nhật Bản, là một trong những nhà sản xuất thiết bị máy lạnh lớn nhất thế giới. Daikin có mặt tại Việt Nam vào năm 1995 do Công ty Việt Kim (tiền thân của Daikin Việt Nam) phân phối. Tại thị trường Việt Nam, máy lạnh Daikin được nhập khẩu từ Maysia, Thái Lan, Trung Quốc, Nhật Bản nhưng vẫn đảm bảo chất lượng theo tiêu chuẩn quốc tế nên người dùng có thể yên tâm sử dụng. Thương hiệu Daikin luôn được khách hàng biết đến với chất lượng sản phẩm tốt, hoạt động hiệu quả, độ bền cao, luôn là một trong những sự lựa chọn số 1 của người tiêu dùng.
LG là viết tắt của Lucky Goldstar, là một trong 5 tập đoàn gia đình nổi tiếng nhất thế giới của Hàn Quốc. Được thành lập từ năm 1958, LG đã và đang là một trong những người tiên phong trong lĩnh vực công nghệ là tăng trưởng không ngừng nhờ vào những công nghệ tiên tiến bậc nhất, trong đó các sản phẩm máy lạnh của LG được tích hợp rất nhiều những công nghệ đó. Đây cũng là một thương hiệu luôn đem đến cho khách hàng sự tin tưởng và hài lòng khi sử dụng.






*So sánh máy lạnh tủ đứng công suất 3 HP Inverter của Daikin và LG*
_*Máy lạnh tủ đứng*_ Daikin 3 HP:
_Công nghệ và nơi sản xuất_
Thuộc công nghệ Nhật Bản và được sản xuất tại Thái Lan/Trung Quốc
_Kiểu dáng, thiết kế_
Tủ đứng đặt sàn, dễ dàng lắp đặt, bảo trì, bảo dưỡng. Thiết kế đơn giản, hiện đại, màu trắng tưới
_Thời gian bảo hành_
1 năm cho dàn lạnh, 4 năm cho block
_Môi chất lạnh sử dụng_
Gas R32, đây là loại gas mới nhất, có khả năng làm lạnh nhanh và sâu lại rất thân thiện với môi trường, không gây hiệu ứng nhà kính và phá hủy tầng ozon
_Khả năng hoạt động êm ái_
_Máy lạnh tủ đứng_ Daikin3 HP được trang bị máy nén xoắn ốc nên hoạt động êm ái, không gây tiếng ồn ảnh hưởng đến môi trường xung quanh
_Khả năng làm lạnh_
Máy có khả năng làm lạnh nhanh , sâu và rộng
_Khả năng tiết kiệm điện_
Máy được trang bị công nghệ Inverter với khả năng tiết kiệm điện lên tới 40 – 50%
_Khả năng làm sạch không khí_
Được trang bị công nghệ hiện đại để khử mùi, hút ẩm, làm sạch không khí
_Độ bền_
Độ bền tốt hơn LG
_Model máy_
FVA71AMVM/RZF71CV2V 

_Giá cả_
41.900.000 VNĐ

*Máy lạnh tủ đứng* LG 3 HP
_Công nghệ và nơi sản xuất_
Thuộc công nghệ Hàn Quốc và được sản xuất tại Thái Lan
_Kiểu dáng, thiết kế_
Tủ đứng đặt sàn, dễ dàng lắp đặt, bảo trì, bảo dưỡng. Thiết kế nhỏ gọn, kiểu dáng hài hòa
_Thời gian bảo hành_
1 năm cho toàn máy
_Môi chất lạnh sử dụng_
Gas R410A
_Khả năng hoạt động êm ái_
Hoạt động khá êm ái nhưng so với Daikin thì không bằng
_Khả năng làm lạnh_
Máy có khả năng làm lạnh rộng
_Khả năng tiết kiệm điện_
Công nghệ Inverter tiết kiệm điện năng đến 40%, bên cạnh đó, với chế độ StandBy và hẹn giờ để tự động tắt máy lạnh khi không cần dùng đến nữa cũng giúp tiết kiệm tối đa điện năng.
_Khả năng làm sạch không khí_
Hệ thống lọc khí Plasma loại bỏ vết bẩn, các chất ô nhiễm, ngăn ngừa các thành phần gây kích ứng da một cách hiệu quả. Nhờ đó, không khí lưu thông trong phòng luôn đảm bảo sạch sẽ, không gây ảnh hưởng tới sức khỏe người tiêu dùng.
_Độ bền_
Độ bền không bằng Daikin
_Model máy_
APUQ30GR5A3/APNQ30GR5A3
_Giá cả_
28.000.000 VNĐ






*Lời kết*

Với việc so sánh _*máy lạnh tủ đứng*_ Inverter 3 HP của Daikin và LG ở trên hy vọng các bạn đã có những đánh giá tổng quan nhất về hai sản phẩm này. Mỗi sản phẩm sẽ phát huy được hết vai trò của nó khi bạn lựa chọn phù hợp với nhu cầu cũng như điều kiện kinh tế của mình. Nếu bạn muốn chọn một sản phẩm độ bền cao, khả năng làm lạnh tốt, tiết kiệm điện mà không lo về giá cả thì máy lạnh tủ đứng inverter 3 HP Daikin chính là sự lựa chọn hoàn hảo, ngược lại nếu muốn một sản phẩm có kiểu dáng hài hòa, hiện đại hơn mà giá cả lại phải chăng thì _*máy lạnh tủ đứng*_ inverter 3 HP LG chính là lựa chọn phù hợp nhất.
Các bạn muốn biết thêm chi tiết sản phẩm và được tư vấn thêm thì vui lòng liên hệ* hotline 0909787022 *để được hỗ trợ. Xin cảm ơn!

Link bài viết: *https://maylanhhailongvan.vn/tin-tuc/may-lanh-tu-dung-inverter-3-hp-cua-daikin-hay-lg-tot-hon.html*


----------

